# Malaga area - where is the warmest sea water spot



## valexy (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi, we are planning to move to Malaga or nearby and we are wondering where the sea water is the warmest and good for swimming. We love the sea/ocean and prefer it to the pools but heard that the water is cold. We would love to find cosy nice beaches in not too urban areas and not too hard to access as we have a small child. We'd very much appreciate your suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

It all comes from the same ocean so you won't see any difference in temperature.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Don't know if you can make any sense of this..... El Tiempo. Imágenes de satélite. Productos derivados - Temperatura del agua del mar - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## KG5 (Mar 21, 2016)

*Varies*

In our (3 months so far) experience, there are two categories

Malaga main coastal beaches - basically sandy beaches all the way along the coast until Nerja with one or two very limited cliff formations as exceptions. The water temp is largely the same wherever you go. Obviously the water is marginally warmer in the evening and there can also be 2/3 degree celsius swings due to major weather front changes ie Terral winds where the area's air temperature increases by up to 10 degrees but the water actually gets colder apparently.

The rocky coves between Nerja and Almunecar - these beaches, in the Maro Natural Park/Cerro Gordo, are just amazing but have much deeper sea basins close to the beach, the shelf slopes off quite significantly from the shoreline. Amazing for snorkelling but definitely colder than the sandy beaches.

We live in Rincon and mix it up - heading 30 mins east to the Maro area some weekends, we've done 3 of the 6/7 beaches there.

Virgin beaches & Coves of Maro & La Herradura, Costa del Sol

There is sewage problem that comes from Nerja and seems to affect Torrox/Algorrobo particularly so we haven't tried those.

Hope that helps.


----------



## valexy (Jul 29, 2017)

KG5 said:


> In our (3 months so far) experience, there are two categories
> 
> Malaga main coastal beaches - basically sandy beaches all the way along the coast until Nerja with one or two very limited cliff formations as exceptions. The water temp is largely the same wherever you go. Obviously the water is marginally warmer in the evening and there can also be 2/3 degree celsius swings due to major weather front changes ie Terral winds where the area's air temperature increases by up to 10 degrees but the water actually gets colder apparently.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! These virgin beaches looks amazing. We were thinking to settle east of Malaga and Rincon or Torre del Mar are our main preferences. Do you know which one is better for school for our 5yr old son. Also can you recommend for a good real estate agent in this area. We are planning to rent first for 6-9 months and buy after. Thanks in advance!


----------



## KG5 (Mar 21, 2016)

valexy said:


> Thanks a lot! These virgin beaches looks amazing. We were thinking to settle east of Malaga and Rincon or Torre del Mar are our main preferences. Do you know which one is better for school for our 5yr old son. Also can you recommend for a good real estate agent in this area. We are planning to rent first for 6-9 months and buy after. Thanks in advance!


Hi Valexy

I think both are smart moves personally - we love it here.

Re schools, hard to say. If you want state school which we did, it's difficult to be sure. We arrived in May and missed the April deadline for applications so put in our 3 choices based on location and got the 3rd choice! Very subjective and we haven't even started with our two (4 and 8 - idea is throwing them in at the deep end will be better for language learning and general cultural experience) yet so we'll see but I'm confident it will be a good experience (next door's two go to the school ours will go to and they think it's good).

For private school, Rincon is better as Anoreta is here and St George's in Malaga is only 15 mins drive.

As regards Estate Agents, not really. None were helpful for us and we got lucky by putting a plea on the Axarquia Local info group on FB. We did come at a busy time though so if you are coming post high season there should be lots more choice and availability.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

valexy said:


> Hi, we are planning to move to Malaga or nearby and we are wondering where the sea water is the warmest and good for swimming. We love the sea/ocean and prefer it to the pools but heard that the water is cold. We would love to find cosy nice beaches in not too urban areas and not too hard to access as we have a small child. We'd very much appreciate your suggestions. Thanks!


The sea is much warmer on the Costa Blanca than the Costa Del Sol - 28c at the moment. The Med around the Costa Del Sol is cooled by Atlantic currents coming through the Strait of Gibraltar.


----------



## valexy (Jul 29, 2017)

KG5 said:


> Hi Valexy
> 
> I think both are smart moves personally - we love it here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info KG5, it is very valuable! I have a very good feeling about our upcoming move to Malaga! 

Couple more questions:

School: We will go definitely with state school, good to know that a deadline for applying is in April. Do you have to be a resident in order for your kid to go to state school? Next year our son will be 5, can he go to state school at this age, or should wait 1 more year?

Real Estate: Posting in Axarquia Local info group on FB will help for rent or purchase or both. I read that people should be careful during buying/renting negotiations because of a possible fraud or hidden cost/expenses. But looks like based on your experience an agent is not necessarily a good thing, right?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## KG5 (Mar 21, 2016)

valexy said:


> Thanks for the info KG5, it is very valuable! I have a very good feeling about our upcoming move to Malaga!
> 
> Couple more questions:
> 
> ...


Welcome 

4-6 is pre-school but available on the state in most primary schools from what I understand. Our 4 year old starts in Sept - we think the earlier the better (and we initially planned only a year here but looking like longer now  ).

You need NIE and padron - residency is complicated but let's just stick to NIE (I'm still not sure how it works NIE to residency!).

Be prepared for long queues and inconsistent messages from experts/authorities. We paid a local person who specialises in support for expats to help us and whilst it cost a few quid on reflection it was worth it, and she is also a lovely lady who was referred to me by a friend who has used her services for 15 years.

Re FB, we got lucky because our landlords are frankly wonderful and are expats who followed a similar pathway many years ago. I'd just advise common sense as always - I think you can get a feel for people via their FB profile personally. I'm sure there are some demons out there but thus far FB (we have been on there for car dealings as well and found people to be helpful and of decent ethics thus far) has been kind to us.

KG


----------

